# [FreeNAS] Marvel 61xx Sata Drivers



## ptmuldoon (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a Via NSD7800 that I am hoping to use with FreeNas.

The machine uses two sata controllers, one of which is reportedly the Marvell MV8861XXSE controller

Does anyone know if.

a. FreeBSD 8 support this controller?  I've read that 7.2 does not support it.

or

b.  After lots of searching, I did fine this Marvel driver for FreeBSD.

Would anyone be able to give some steps on how to add this driver into FreeBSD for use with FreeNAS?  

It includes a make file.  Would you just just run 'make' to install the driver in FreeBSD?  Would the driver than be available for use when creating FreeNas?

I've experimented with mythbuntu in the past, so have some limited linux knowledge, but an still pretty lost with FreeBSD.

I'm also reading the freenas developers guide in trying to build FreeNas from scratch, but haven't had any success yet.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
PT


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 5, 2009)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / pfSense


----------



## ptmuldoon (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Dutch,

I understand my question is split between FreeBSD and Freenas.  But before continuing down the FreeNas approach, I'm trying to confirm if FreeBSD does support the Marvell Sata Controller.

If FreeBSD supports it, I can move my questions towards FreeNas.

If the Controller is currently not supported by FreeBSD.  Than I'm hoping to be able learn what is necessary to getting the Marvel Sata Controller working with FreeBSD.

Thanks


----------

